# Training a goat to drive a cart.



## ethansgoat (May 14, 2013)

I have a 4 week old wether, Nubian/Alpine cross that I want to train to drive a cart. He has been bottle fed since birth and is very friendly and gentle so far. I think he would make a fine work goat. This is my fist time trying to train and I am looking for any advice or tips anybody might have. Thanks for your help.


----------

